# I won the Intrawest lottery!!



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2008)

In order to alot the rooms in Whistler and Vancouver for the 2010 winter olympics, Club Intrawest had a lottery. There were approx 450 winners and I was one of them!  

We're requesting a 2 bedroom in Whistler hoping for the middle to the three weeks but we'll have to see. But anyway around it we're going to have a room for the Olympics!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (May 11, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> In order to alot the rooms in Whistler and Vancouver for the 2010 winter olympics, Club Intrawest had a lottery. There were approx 450 winners and I was one of them!
> 
> We're requesting a 2 bedroom in Whistler hoping for the middle to the three weeks but we'll have to see. But anyway around it we're going to have a room for the Olympics!!!



awesome news...are you going or are you going to rent?

I own a condo-hotel at the Delta and many rooms are already booked by the media over the owners. I thought the village demanded a certain percentage of rooms for visitors.


----------



## falmouth3 (May 11, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> But anyway around it we're going to have a room for the Olympics!!!



Very cool!  Congratulations!! 

Sue


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> In order to alot the rooms in Whistler and Vancouver for the 2010 winter olympics, Club Intrawest had a lottery. There were approx 450 winners and I was one of them!
> 
> We're requesting a 2 bedroom in Whistler hoping for the middle to the three weeks but we'll have to see. But anyway around it we're going to have a room for the Olympics!!!


How exciting!!


----------



## grest (May 11, 2008)

WOW!!

connie


----------



## eal (May 11, 2008)

Hey Bill,
Don't even consider renting out your unit - it will be the experience of a lifetime to be right where the action is during the Olympics.  

When Calgary had the Olympics in 1988 is was an amazing experience, I am so grateful that I was living in Calgary and able to take part in events like the torch run, nightly medal ceremonies, daily hot-air balloon launchings, getting tickets last-minute to some events, etc. etc.

Money just can't buy these kinds of experiences.

You must have some good karma going for you!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2008)

Part of the rules of the lottery was that you could not rent it. Personal use only.  But between my family and my wifes family ( also CI owners) we'll be using it all.

PS we honneymooned at the Calary Olympics, so it means a lot to us to get to go back.


----------



## ricoba (May 11, 2008)

Wow Bill, that's GREAT NEWS....

Must have been all the good karma coming back to you from your help here on TUG!


----------



## Kay H (May 11, 2008)

Oh, that is so exciting!. Lucky you.


----------



## Tacoma (May 11, 2008)

Very exciting.   Now you just have to try and get tickets fore your favorite events.  Living in Calgary I know lots of fun free events happen all around the olympic venues.

JOan


----------



## saf512 (May 11, 2008)

Wow, lucky you!!!  I wish we could be there.  It's a dream of ours to see the winter games.  Please share some pictures with us when you return.
Sandra


----------



## lprstn (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!  It always feels good to win a lotto!


----------



## tashamen (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations, Bill.  We decided not to go for it because the Wednesday to Wednesday schedule would not have worked for DH, but I'm thrilled that you got it!


----------



## Keitht (May 12, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> Part of the rules of the lottery was that you could not rent it. Personal use only.



Bill,

Can you clarify that please?  If you can rent it how can it be personal use only?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 12, 2008)

Keitht said:


> Bill,
> 
> Can you clarify that please?  If you can rent it how can it be personal use only?




Thanks I corrected the post.  The rules state personal use only, you *can not* rent it or even give it away.


----------



## ledouxmi (May 12, 2008)

*Club Intawest Olympic lottery 2010*

Does any body know how many places were draw for the Olympic lottery ?


----------



## smbrannan (May 12, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> In order to alot the rooms in Whistler and Vancouver for the 2010 winter olympics, Club Intrawest had a lottery. There were approx 450 winners and I was one of them!
> 
> We're requesting a 2 bedroom in Whistler hoping for the middle to the three weeks but we'll have to see. But anyway around it we're going to have a room for the Olympics!!!



Congratulations Bill - hope you make great use of it.

Unfortunately, I wasn't so lucky.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2008)

I think about 450 winners were choosen. 

We were number 300!!


----------



## calgarygary (May 21, 2008)

Congrats on the first lottery.  Now comes the second - getting tickets to the events you want to attend.  Hopefully you will have the same luck with that. We were fortunate enough to have a very full slate in Calgary and I hope the same for you.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2008)

Congradulations!  

The Winter games are my favorite. Love the hockey, alpine skiing and curling.


----------



## ledouxmi (May 25, 2008)

*Great for you too*

Yes I did win too. Over 3600 owners place their names for an total amount of over 8000 ballots. You were select and me too. I won the 87th place so Yes we will be there with the family.

I was working at the 1976 Olympic at Montreal. I was in the security team around the opening and closing ceremonies, it was the chance of my life. I was just beside Nadia Comanichi when she won a perfect 10 in gymnastic...WOW. And now it will be winter's games with a lot a skiers that used to race with my daughter. 

*In the same time please vote for me as Director of the board at Club Intrawest.*

Michel Ledoux


----------



## Bill4728 (May 25, 2008)

ledouxmi said:


> Yes I did win too. Over 3600 owners place their names for an total amount of over 8000 ballots. You were select and me too. I won the 87th place so Yes we will be there with the family.



WOW  87th place. Congrats.  I'm much further down on the list.


----------



## taffy19 (May 25, 2008)

Congratulations to you both, Bill and Michel. How lucky you are and how beautiful the mountains with snow will be and all the exitement of the Olympics too! I will think of you when I see it on TV.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 3, 2008)

Just confirmed for a 2 bd at Club Intrawest -Whistler the final week of the Olympics.

We couldn't be more happy!!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 3, 2008)

That's great as you will have a chance to see the closing ceremony!


----------



## Jo Jo (Aug 7, 2008)

Earlier today, I received an email with the attached subject line:

*"2010 Olympic Contest Update: Congratulations"*

... apparently there was still inventory remaining from the first drawing, => and they did a second.  I wasn't sure if they actually did a second drawing vs sending an email to the entire Club Intrawest base that entered.  I called the club, they confirmed it was a second drawing.  

I submitted my accomodation request (due by August 17), ... "crossing my finger", we'll see what happens? 

Wondering if anyone else received an email advising they had been selected?

Cheers,


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 11, 2008)

Outstanding!!!  You are exercising one of the great advantages of timesharing.  The cost of a hotel room would have been astronomical.


----------

